# How to adjust chuff rates



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi friends,

a) May I know the chuff rates for articulated 2-8-8-2? 

I heard somewhere 4 chuffs per revolution of the wheel/ does that make all the chuffs 'glue' together once the engine starts speeding up at 1/2 throttle?

b) How do I adjust the chuff rates for MRC decoders and Tsunami decoders?

Cheers
Kiong


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure if you can adjust the chuff rate on the mrc decoders on the Tsunami cvs112 and 116 should be checked for needed adjustments.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

On an articulated engine, each set of drivers has four chuffs per revolution. You can get "cam" from Soundtraxx so that you can get the chuff rate correct.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

*I managed to adjust..*



rrgrassi said:


> On an articulated engine, each set of drivers has four chuffs per revolution. You can get "cam" from Soundtraxx so that you can get the chuff rate correct.




My cam cuff is on its way here.

I got hold of NCE powercab, I managed to adjust using CV values. its better and more realistic now for both my Tsunami and MRC unit. I managed to tweak the whistles and chuff rates and added in momentum.,
I should have bought the NCE instead of Bachmann ez straightaway.


----------

